# DMX Terror!



## HauntedSFX (Nov 5, 2008)

Hiya! I have been doing research for DMX for a whilst now, but don’t seem to be getting anywhere. I have a build a great animatronics skull, but want some RGB lights to light it up, and controlled by vsa. There are many ways to do it, but of course I want the cheapest and easiest option  I am using a parallax USB board, and vsa. Any advice for this? Many thanks, HauntedSFX


----------



## DynamoBen (Nov 9, 2008)

What are you looking for. You mention DMX; are you looking for a dmx controlled dimmer?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

DMX and "Cheap" don't go together. Are you looking for interior eye lighting, or exterior spot lighting?


----------



## HauntedSFX (Nov 5, 2008)

I mean exterior lighting, see the SkullTroniX for an example. I don’t really know where to start, but I know its possible. Not necessarily cheap then, just cheapest


----------



## DynamoBen (Nov 9, 2008)

Actually DMX can be cheap/inexpensive. If you're looking for a out-of-the box solution a dmx dimmer can be purchased from any music store or ebay.

If however you are looking for a DIY solution go here:
http://doityourselfchristmas.com/forums/

Look through the DMX forum or go here:
http://diylightanimation.com

and check out the lynx.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Uh, the cheapest DMX Dongle Is the OPen USB I have found at least 60 bucks. DMX dimmers may be cheap, I dunno, but no way it's cheaper than say, a servo mounted on a rheostat. DMX eqiupment might be found for less, but the whole setup, Dongle, cables, dimmers, lights..it really adds up fast.


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

If you're looking for RGB LED lights then they usually come with the dimmers built in. You just provide power and a DMX512 signal to the lights.

I don't know how cheap you want, but something like the Chauvet LEDSplash Jr. is pretty cheap (like $80). That combined with the Open USB that Dr. Morbius mentioned should get you going fairly inexpensively (as far as DMX stuff goes).


----------



## HauntedSFX (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks, I have 2 Chauvet Colorsplash Jr LED Washlight Can with DMX, and I want to control them via VSA. Can someone surggest how they would make there DMX chain?


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

Dongle ---> Colorsplash --> Colorsplash --> Terminator

Everything just gets daisy-chained together with a terminator at the end (I'm assuming the dongle takes care of termination on its end)


----------



## DynamoBen (Nov 9, 2008)

Dr Morbius said:


> Uh, the cheapest DMX Dongle Is the OPen USB I have found at least 60 bucks. DMX dimmers may be cheap, I dunno, but no way it's cheaper than say, a servo mounted on a rheostat. DMX eqiupment might be found for less, but the whole setup, Dongle, cables, dimmers, lights..it really adds up fast.


If you buy it assembled with a case its $60. If you forego the case its $45.

http://www.enttec.com/index.php?main_menu=Products&prod=70302&show=description

Or you could do what I did; I built one based on their schematic for $30-35. All you need is one of these:
http://www.dlpdesign.com/usb/usb232.shtml

Then the supporting items like resistors, 75176, and connectors.


----------



## HauntedSFX (Nov 5, 2008)

Hiya, thanks, this makes things alot more clear  But not sure what a dongle is :S im pretty unexperienced in this field.


----------



## DynamoBen (Nov 9, 2008)

HauntedSFX said:


> Hiya, thanks, this makes things alot more clear  But not sure what a dongle is :S im pretty unexperienced in this field.


The term "dongle" is used to describe the USB to DMX interface that will drive the fixtures you are referring to.


----------



## HauntedSFX (Nov 5, 2008)

Such as a Enttec Open DMX USB?


----------



## DynamoBen (Nov 9, 2008)

HauntedSFX said:


> Such as a Enttec Open DMX USB?


Correct.


----------



## HauntedSFX (Nov 5, 2008)

Great, thanks! ill give it a shot! Could I control the 2 colors of the lights separately with this? Thanks, HauntedSFX


----------



## DynamoBen (Nov 9, 2008)

HauntedSFX said:


> Great, thanks! ill give it a shot! Could I control the 2 colors of the lights separately with this? Thanks, HauntedSFX


Not a problem.


----------



## DynamoBen (Nov 9, 2008)

HauntedSFX said:


> Could I control the 2 colors of the lights separately with this?


Yes


----------



## HauntedSFX (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks alot, could someone surrgest a cheaper option than Enttec Open DMX USB? Could I make something myself which works the same? Thanks, HauntedSFX


----------



## DynamoBen (Nov 9, 2008)

I mentioned in an early post the way to make your own. The limitation here isn't what else will work thats cheaper its what VSA will support.


----------



## HauntedSFX (Nov 5, 2008)

I need a 5 pin to 3 pin adaptor, I have compared afew and seen these 2 http://www.soundsavers.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=2191 and http://www.enttec.com/index.php?main_menu=Products&prod=70029&show=description are these the same thing?


----------



## DynamoBen (Nov 9, 2008)

HauntedSFX said:


> I need a 5 pin to 3 pin adaptor, I have compared afew and seen these 2 http://www.soundsavers.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=2191 and http://www.enttec.com/index.php?main_menu=Products&prod=70029&show=description are these the same thing?


Be very careful here, there is no standard for 3-pin XLR pinouts when it comes to DMX. Check with the manufacturer of the device that has the 3 pin. Personally, I build my own adapters.


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

If you are using the Chauvet lights, they generally use the same pin numbering for their 3-pin stuff as the 5-pin standard does:

1- Common
2- Data (-)
3- Data (+)

The first link you provided didn't really list how the pins were connected, but the second said that they were straight through, which should work fine.

Here's a DMX512 tutorial that might help you out as well (there are 2 parts):
http://www.modd3d.com/articles/item/dmx512-tutorial---part-1


----------



## DynamoBen (Nov 9, 2008)

Here is a wiki entry I wrote a while back for the Christmas Lighting community

http://www.christmasinshirley.com/wiki/index.php?title=DMX


----------



## HauntedSFX (Nov 5, 2008)

Hiya, just to keep you updated  Iv brought a chauvet colorsplash jr, a dmx cable, and an adaptor. Just got to wait till I get some more cash and get the open usb box. light was about 50, cable was about 4, and adaptor was about 2.50. so looks like all together it will be about £94.20 including P&P. Is this good considering im in the uk? Remember that P&P is high from USA and with the current rates.


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

That sounds pretty good. At first I was going to ask where the heck you got those prices before I realized that they were in £. I ran them through the currency converter and it still sounds like you got a good deal.


----------



## HauntedSFX (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey, got it all! It came to around 150 pounds because of shipping and the current $ to £... The lights work fine, but no idea how to control them via vsa? Any ideas? Thanks, Ben


----------



## DynamoBen (Nov 9, 2008)

HauntedSFX said:


> The lights work fine, but no idea how to control them via vsa? Any ideas? Thanks, Ben


I don't use VSA so I'm not much help there.

You're welcome.


----------



## HauntedSFX (Nov 5, 2008)

Any other ideas?


----------

